# Heat transfer v.s. Direct to garment



## lulies (Dec 15, 2007)

What is best to use? Heat transfers or direct to garment? I am doing research on how to get started in this industry and I am still unsure which is best. I know quality of printer is important but I still not sure about the DTG options.

Any suggestions?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you want to print white on dark t-shirts, DTG is the only option. DTG can work, there are people on this forum who will testify to that, but there can be a lot more barriers to entry. Some people have experienced maintenance issues, and you have to have realistic expectations. White ink is still a work in progress, and not all DTG printers are ideally suited to printing it. 

Sublimation is another option. That uses transfers and an Epson or Ricoh printer. You can't print on dark shirts and you can't print white, but there are generally less maintenance issues and it might be easier to get started. 

Depending on what it is you want to do, either option might be right for you. The one thing you need to do is get a realistic picture of what is involved.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Honestly, you need a heat press for the DTG printer so you can do both.

We get Laser Transfer Sheets from Coastal Business Supplies and we use our laser printer..


----------



## nexus6 (Mar 15, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Honestly, you need a heat press for the DTG printer so you can do both.
> 
> We get Laser Transfer Sheets from Coastal Business Supplies and we use our laser printer..


What laser printer do you use? I am looking at the sublimation package deal coastal has for 1495. 

This Package includes:
Ricoh SG 7100DN and set of SubliJet-R sublimation cartridges (CMYK)
USB Cord
Sublijet Power Driver w/ Color Profiles ($100 value) (click to download)
Sublimation "Getting Started" Guide
Sublimation blanks sample pack
Pack of 11" x 17" Image Right R Sublimation paper (100 sheets) 

I am designing 3 different designs for summer, winter and spring, for 100% polyester dry fit tennis tops. As you can see i wont be using the printer allot. I also had an idea to use poly cotton blend shirts for comfort in the winter line. I heard of a hybread thing, maybe you can direct me in the right way. Thanks for your time,
Tony


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We had a brother 4070cdw. We never did transfers or anything with it. Just invoices and regular paper printing. We got samples from a few places and tried them out. It was so long ago I don't remember if they were any good or not.


----------

